# Do Muslims hate Christians and Jews?



## Xzuatl (Jan 31, 2007)

This was posted as part of another thread:


> the overall take on Christians and Jews by the muslims has always been hatred


As I wanted to keep that thread on track, I am responding to it here.

I contend that Muslims have not always and currently do not hate Jews and Christians. I say this because I do not know of any, current or past, mainstream/non-localized holocaust of Christians or Jews by Muslims. With that being said, I am also not aware of any Islamic teaching in the Koran which specifically advocates such actions.

In addition I recognise that Koranic teachings and Muslim beliefs can be different; just as Biblical teaching and Christian beliefs can be different.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 31, 2007)

a lot of these guys want us dead' and the silence from the non violent Muslims is deafening. just my opinion.


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

Xzuatl said:


> This was posted as part of another thread:
> 
> As I wanted to keep that thread on track, I am responding to it here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xzuatl (Jan 31, 2007)

hunter_58 said:


> a lot of these guys want us dead' and the silence from the non violent Muslims is deafening. just my opinion.


I agree to a point. Some extremist Muslim groups want to end everything to do with the West. The lack of media coverage of moderate Muslims is what amazes me more. I can google Islam nonviolence and get a bunch of hits and I have see some tv and radio interviews of moderate Muslims. I think that the mass media, if it wished to, could fix the silence issue. They could make the moderate views more wide spread in America.Face it, peaceful conservative religious types are not known for mass marches or radical speaches. 

Violence always makes for better ratings, so it could be argued that the media intentionally skews the debate.


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

Xzuatl said:


> I agree to a point. Some extremist Muslim groups want to end everything to do with the West. The lack of media coverage of moderate Muslims is what amazes me more. I can google Islam nonviolence and get a bunch of hits and I have see some tv and radio interviews of moderate Muslims. I think that the mass media, if it wished to, could fix the silence issue. They could make the moderate views more wide spread in America.Face it, peaceful conservative religious types are not known for mass marches or radical speaches.
> 
> Violence always makes for better ratings, so it could be argued that the media intentionally skews the debate.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh good grief. Do Muslims hate Christians and Jews?

1. Who keeps killing us?
2. Whos silence is a statement that rings loud and clear "WE HATE CHRISTIANS AND JEWS"

Believe what you want but I'd like to see any Christian or Jew go to a Muslim country and stand up on a corner and start preaching. How long would that last?

How many Muslims in this country do you see standing up for Christians or Jews agains't their radical religon?

Got to get off here before I get banned


----------



## chambers270 (Jan 31, 2007)

Now this is funny!

I cant imagine how you couldn't know the answer to this already. Yes they hate Jews, Christians, everybody besides other Muslims.

Good grief
Chris


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 31, 2007)

"Do Muslims hate Christians and Jews?"

Do you think cutting off a civilian's head is an act of brotherly love?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe you need to be educated on the subject;

Immediately following 9/11, to keep people from victimizing Muslims, the government and media began telling us that the attack did not represent all Muslims. I agree with this attitude that people should not just go out attacking people who may not have had anything to do with the attack.

But the US Muslims took advantage of this to sell the US people on Islam telling us that the Koran says it is not good to kill. They quickly began telling us that Islam was really a religion of love and caring.

Were they telling us the truth? The answer is yes and no. Yes, the Koran does say in a number of places that it is not good to kill but that is not the complete verse. The complete verse is "and that you shall not kill - for that is forbidden by Allah - except for a just cause." This basic verse is found three times in the Koran.

This deception brings up several questions. First, why would they deceive us and not quote the entire verse and, second, what is a just cause according to the Koran? I found that both questions will be answered by the same verses. It is important to remember here that a number of the Muslim leaders who called themselves liberals or moderates and said Islam is a religion of peace have been discovered to have given public speeches encouraging Muslims to wage war against and kill the enemy (us.) Their excuse for these speeches is that they really meant the war as being a religious war of evangelizing. So keep this excuse for teaching people to wage war in mind as we explore this question.

Let's start with verse 4:74 - "Let those who would exchange the life of this world for the hereafter, fight for the cause of Allah; whoever fights for the cause of Allah, whether he dies or triumphs, on him We shall bestow a rich recompense." I know that evangelists do die in the field but I have not seen too many who go into the field expecting to die. But we will continue.

Let's try verse 9:111 - "Allah has purchased from the faithful their lives and worldly goods, and in return has promised them the Garden. They will fight for the cause of Allah, they will slay, and be slain." Oops, I have never known any evangelist who went out slaying or killing those to whom they were evangelizing. I believe that this proves beyond any doubt that the war Muhammad keeps talking about in the Koran has to do with actual warfare and killing. So keep in mind that these Muslim leaders were lying to you, the Muslims in the Middle East including Osama Bin Ladden are not lying to you, and that the US Muslims who have said Islam is a religion of peace have no credibility.

But we are not going to let just one verse out of the Koran decide this issue for us. I will give you a few more verses and then we need to cover other aspects for you to properly understand the aggressiveness and ruthless mentality of Islam. You need to know that there are many more like these verses that are just as telling.

Verse 9:123 - "Believers, make war on the infidels who dwell around you."It should be clear that this verse commands Muslims to wage war on all non-Muslims around them. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure this out.

Verse 47:3 - "When you meet the unbelievers in the battlefield strike off their heads and, when you have laid them low, bind your captives firmly."

That is what I call a harsh religion. You are supposed to strike off the heads of those to whom you evangelize?

Verse 48:29 - "Muhammad is Allah's apostle. Those who follow him are ruthless to the unbelievers but merciful to one another."
Verse 66:9 - "Prophet, make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites, and deal sternly with them. wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty shall be their home, evil their fate."
I think you would have to be an idiot to not be able to see the hostile nature and commands for the Muslims. It is clear with just these verses that the war they are commanded to wage on all non-Muslims is not evangelizing. They are commanded to fight to kill all non-Muslims including atheists, secularists, humanists, evolutionists, and all other religions but you will find that the Koran places special emphasis on killing off Jews and Christians. This is probably because of the rejection the Jews and Christians gave Muhammad. Keep in mind that I could easily have given you at least another 20 to 30 verses which are just as telling.

But don't take my word about who the unbelievers are, take the word of Muhammad. I want you to notice that he placed special emphasis on Jews and Christians (People of the Book.) We will start with verse 5:17 - "Unbelievers are those who declare: 'God is the Messiah, the son of Mary.'" Oops, I bet some of you blindly believed the Muslims who have been going around speaking at Christian churches saying they worship the same God we do (we already proved that to not be true), they also believe in "The Same Jesus" and even believe in Him more than we do, and that Islam and Christianity are the same religions. You should have read the Koran instead of letting the liars spoon feed you. Always remember this, it is considered a good deed for Muslims to successfully lie to their enemy. Then they go home, call you suckers, and laugh at you for being fools.

But, hey, lets not put everything on one obvious verse. Let's look at at least a few obvious verses like verse 5:51 - "Believers, take neither the Jews nor the Christians for your friends. They are friends with one another." Oops, strike two. How many more verses will it take for you to realize the US Muslims are lying to you and the Middle Eastern Muslims, including Osama Bin Ladden, are telling you the truth. I despise Osama for what he does but have to respect him for being honest, unlike the liars who have mislead many in this nation.

Verse 5:59 - "Say: 'People of the Book, is it not that you hate us only because we believe in Allah and in what has been revealed to us and what was formerly revealed, and because most of you are evil-doers?' Say: 'Shall I tell you who will receive a worse reward from Allah? Those whom Allah has cursed and with whom He has been angry, transforming them into apes and swine, and those who serve the devil." And those are the only ones who will receive a worse reward than the Jews and Christians. Doesn't sound to me like we all have the same religion and worship the same God. Why would my God, whom I worship do that to me for worshiping Him?

I'll give you doubting Christians who would rather believe a lying Muslim than another Christian two more examples and then we must move on. Try verse 5:72 - "Unbelievers are those that say:'God is the Messiah, the son of Mary." and then verse 5:73 - "Unbelievers are those that say: 'God is one of three.'"
This is probably the best verse about who the unbelievers are which includes all non-Muslims. This is actually an entire chapter titled "The Unbelievers" and includes verses 109:1-6 - "Say: 'Unbelievers, I do not worship what you worship, nor do you worship what I worship. I shall never worship what you worship, nor will you ever worship what I worship. You have your own religion and I have mine.'"
Didn't we just see them identify Christians and Jews as unbelievers and aren't these the same people who convinced even the Pope that we worship the same God and have the same religion? These people are not liars. They are fantastic liars. Probably the best in the history of the world. They should get an academy award for acting.

Let me leave this topic with one more interesting little verse. Verse 4:101 - "The unbelievers are your inveterate foe." If you are not a Muslim, you wont get any sleep tonight.
Next, I want you to notice what is required to be a believer or Muslim. Verse 49:15 makes this very clear. "The true believers are those that have faith in Allah and His apostle, and never doubt; and who fight with their wealth and with their persons in the cause of Allah. Such are those whose faith is true." Please note the requirement to fight in order to be a Muslim. Muhammad makes it very clear that any one who claims to be a Muslim and refuses to fight and kill the unbelievers is not a Muslim and is branded by Muhammad as a hypocrite. Muhammad also requires all Muslims to search out and kill all hypocrites. Muhammad hated hypocrites even worse than he did Jews and Christians. Hypocrites are the worst enemy of Islam and are considered traitors. According to Muhammad, you cannot be a liberal or moderate Muslim. There are only orthodox Muslims and hypocrites. In the Koran, there are only three groups of people. These are Muslims, hypocrites, and non-Muslims.

In the Koran, Muhammad made the rift between Muslims and the rest of us so wide that they are not even permitted to be your friends. I will share three verses to show this. (For everything I show you, there are many more verses. I just don't feel like rewriting the Koran.) Verse 3:117 - "Believers, do not make friends with any but your own people." Verse 5:51 - "Believers, take neither the Jews nor the Christians for your friends. They are friends with one another."Verse 60:13 - "Believers, do not make friends with those who have incurred the wrath of Allah." If you are not a Muslim and you think you have a Muslim friend, you better read the Koran. According to the Koran, they are either pretending or sinning.

Please notice that the wars the Muslims are waging around the world are not just against the Christians and Jews. Several good examples of this are that the Muslims ran EVERY religion other than Islam out of Afgahnastan and are currently fighting both Hindu's and Buddhists in India. They hate EVERYONE who is not a Muslim. Yes, they put special emphasis on Christians and Jews but their war is against the ENTIRE non-Muslim world including atheists and evolutionists.


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

chambers270 said:


> Now this is funny!
> 
> I cant imagine how you couldn't know the answer to this already. Yes they hate Jews, Christians, everybody besides other Muslims.
> 
> ...



ROFL  they even hate each other, they've been fighting among themselves for years!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

A good study/read Hawkeye,  with thanks


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent post Hawkeye      



We are barely into 2007, but this should rank as "Dumbest Thread of the Year"   and the PSA didn't start it


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

Super post, thanks hawkeye


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> We are barely into 2007, but this should rank as "Dumbest Thread of the Year"   and the PSA didn't start it



I won't go there.  Education is a good thing.   

Try:
An excerpt from: The Myth of Islamic Tolerance: How Islamic Law Treats Non-Muslims 

This might be quite eye opening also.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> "Do Muslims hate Christians and Jews?"
> 
> Do you think cutting off a civilian's head is an act of brotherly love?


they would cut a man faster than jimmy carter can abort a baby


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

Del, how bout making Hawkeyes post a sticky for a while? Thats a LOT of powerful info


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

dixie said:


> Del, how bout making Hawkeyes post a sticky for a while? Thats a LOT of powerful info



I'll second that...  maybe we could ask elfiii to re-open this:

What Iraqis Think

and post this info there


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> maybe we could ask elfiii to re-open this:
> 
> What Iraqis Think
> 
> and post this info there



I'll recant this, after another look at the political thread...  Hawkeyes post needs to stay in the Sp. debate forum.  Now wether it should be a sticky here...  HuntinTom, what say you??


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

Striper I think you and I are of the same mind about this, we're fast approaching the point where politics are for- filing what our faith says. That a poor way to say it, but I hope you know what I mean


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

dixie said:


> Striper I think you and I are of the same mind about this, we're fast approaching the point where politics are for- filing what our faith says. That a poor way to say it, but I hope you know what I mean



Please pardon my ol' brain... if the rest got it, I'm a bit slow this eve  !  Your explaination is welcome, if you'd care, sorry  !

Also...  I didn't want anyone to miss this over in the political forum:  What Iraqis Think

It may have gotten lost in my 'recant'       

I'm glad so many of ya have mercy on the ol' man  (see the latest addition to my sig line on the bottom )


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

what I'm trying to say is, the bible speaks of the very people we're at war at and are fast approaching having nukes to attack her with. The scriptures say all nation's have to turn their backs on Israel, with the political climate the way it is in this country, that could easily happen anytime now, the rest, I have no doubt you know.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, dix.  God help us if we go down the road of abandoning Israel...  

Btw, agreeing with the last few 'land' decisions has not been a good thing for the U.S. (Gaza, etc., going to the enemies of the Jews is stupid.  You can't appease hatred)


----------



## panoz11 (Jan 31, 2007)

HOW TO STOP ISLAMIC TERRORISTS......  it worked once in our History... 

Once in U.S.  history an episode of Islamic terrorism was very quickly stopped.  It happened in the Philippines about 1911, when Gen.  John J. Pershing was in command of the garrison.  There had been numerous Islamic terrorist attacks, so "Black Jack" told his boys to catch the perps and teach them a lesson. 

Forced to dig their own graves, the terrorists were all tied to posts, execution style.  The U.S.  soldiers then brought in pigs and slaughtered them, rubbing their bullets in the blood and fat.  Thus, the terrorists were terrorized; they saw that they would be contaminated with hogs' blood.  This would mean that they could not enter Heaven, even if they died as terrorist martyrs. 

All but one was shot, their bodies dumped into the grave, and the hog guts dumped atop the bodies.  The lone survivor was allowed to escape back to the terrorist camp and tell his brethren what happened to the others.  This brought a stop to terrorism in the Philippines for the next 50 years. 

Pointing a gun into the face of Islamic terrorists won't make them flinch. 

They welcome the chance to die for Allah.  Like Gen.  Pershing, we must show them that they won't get to Muslim heaven (which they believe has an endless supply of virgins) but instead will die with the hated pigs of the devil. 






Variant #2: 
Email example contributed by K. Hanson, 3 Dec 2002: 
A True story about General "Black Jack" Pershing. 

Born September 13th, 1860 near Laclede, Mississippi 
Died July 15th, 1948 in Washington, D.C. 
1891 Professor of Military Science and Tactics University of Nebraska 
1898 Serves in the Spanish-American War 
1901 Awarded rank of Captain 
1906 Promoted to rank of Brigadier General 
1909 Military Governor of Moro Province, Philippines 
1916 Made Major General 
1919 Promoted to General of the Armies 
1921 Appointed Chief of Staff 
1924 Retires from active duty 
Education: 4 Years-West Point 

One important thing to remember is that Muslims detest pork because they believe pigs are filthy animals. Some of them simply refuse to eat it, while others won't even touch pigs at all, nor any of their by-products. To them, eating or touching a pig, its meat, its blood, etc., is to be instantly barred from paradise and doomed to wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty. 

Just before World War I, there were a number of terrorist attacks against the United States and it's interests by, you guessed it, Muslim extremists. 

So General Pershing captured 50 of the terrorists and had them tied to posts execution style. He then had his men bring in two pigs and slaughter them in front of the, now horrified, terrorists. 

The soldiers then soaked their bullets in pigs blood, and proceeded to execute 49 of the terrorists by firing squad. 

The soldiers then dug a big hole, dumped in the terrorist's bodies and covered them in pig blood, entrails, etc. 

They let the 50th man go. And for about the next 42 years, there was not a single attack by a muslim fanatic anywhere in the world.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 31, 2007)

Very interesting , wonder if Pres. Bush is aware?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2007)

Xzuatl said:


> This was posted as part of another thread:
> 
> As I wanted to keep that thread on track, I am responding to it here.
> 
> ...


 

Whats the matter Xzuatl??

You didn't believe my warning in my thread???

Your disbelief is just what the Muslim extremist are counting on in the American attitude. Just before they cut your head off.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 31, 2007)

Just in case you have not yet figured out who and what Muhammad and his glorious band of Muslim followers were, let me explain. (If you don't believe this, go to your local library and check it out.) They started out as a small band of outlaws known as bandits who raided small caravans, killing, stealing, raping, robbing, and enslaving survivors. All female slaves were used for sex slaves or what we would call being raped. As their gang grew in size, they began raiding villages and towns and eventually worked up to pillaging large cities like Mecca and Baghdad and then even countries. Under the subsequent Caliphs, they pillaged all of the Middle East, Africa, Southern Europe, and other parts of Asia. At least some of today's mosques were former churches and synagogues they took from hard working people whom they murdered and robbed. They were land pirates on camels, the Barbary Pirates of the dessert, if you will.

Part of the reason Muhammad invented Islam was to give religious justification to their crimes. They made all their great wealth by murdering, robbing, and enslaving hard working people. You will not find one verse in the Koran which says you will not steal, rape, or lie. You will also not find one verse in the Koran that says you will love Allah, love your neighbor, will not bear false witness, or not covet your neighbor's house. They made their living coveting their neighbor's house and then killing to get it. Remember that they had a chapter in the Koran titled "The Spoils" where they discussed how to split up their stolen loot. Conversion to Islam meant joining their band of pirates and becoming a criminal under religious pretense. They even stoled their religion and god from other people.

Even today in countries like Northern Suddan, they still make great wealth by raiding the Christian farmers in the south of Suddan, killing, robbing, raping, and enslaving hard working people. They are getting away with it by justifying it in the name of religion, Islam and Allah. Their codes and ethics in the Koran are almost the same as a band of pirates. Muhammad told them to do it. Is that like, "the Devil made me do it?" If you think you can trust a pirate or other criminal to tell the truth, then you can trust a muslim and they have recently proved this to be true by repeatedly lying to us.

When they finally stand before God in judgment, they will be judged heavily for lying, stealing, raping, and murder. They may be grinning big now, but when they are standing before the Great White Throne in judgment, they wont be grinning at all.



But don't believe me! Read the Koran and do the research yourself!

My info is first hand I lived amongst Muslims in Israel, some were my neighbors, some were very good hard working people, but all have the potential to be a suicide bomber.
That is my personal opinion after liiving in Israel since age 12.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2007)

Good stuff Hawkeye,

I only wish you would contribute to my thread, "The Sleeping Masses"

I fear folks don't believe a word I am telling them there. 

I even listed links to Mosque in their area. It is amazing to read their links and how well organized and structured they are. I honestly believe that the threat is not in the future. I believe it is now, here and now, laying dormant awaiting orders to strike.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Good stuff Hawkeye,
> 
> I only wish you would contribute to my thread, "The Sleeping Masses"
> 
> ...



That's why I'm stocking up on ammo scoot. - No joke.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2007)

elfiii said:


> That's why I'm stocking up on ammo scoot. - No joke.


 
Got your NBC gear as well???


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2007)

Elfiii, Coming soon to a neighborhood near you???

Anybody live in these neighborhoods???




*Metro Atlanta Masajid* 


*Al-Farooq Masjid *
442 14th Street 
Atlanta, GA 30318
404.874.7521
www.alfarooqmasjid.org
info@alfarooqmasjid.org
*Masjid As-Sunnah & Da'wah Center*
4565 Elam Rd.
Stone Mountain, GA
*Atlanta Masjid of Al-Islam *
560 Fayetteville Rd. SE 
Atlanta, GA 30316
404.378.1600 
www.atlantamasjid.com
atlmasjidmajlis@bellsouth.net
*Masjid Dar-us-Salaam*
3122 Cruise Rd
Lawrenceville, GA 30044
770.381.0863
*Islamic Center of North Fulton*
1265 Rucker Rd.
Alpharetta, GA 30004
678.297.0019
www.masjidofalpharetta.com
info@alpharettamasjid.com 
*Ibad-ur-Rahman Dawah Center*
1580 Bells Ferry Rd
Marietta, GA 30066
404.583.6477
ibad-ur-rahman.org
*Islamic Community Center*
Masjid At-Taqwa
3480 Greenbriar Pkwy SW
Atlanta, GA 30331
404.344.3265
*Masjid Jami*
105 Broad Street
Atlanta, GA 30303
404.658.9124
*Islamic Community of Bosnians*
803 Jolly Ave. S.
Clarkston, GA
404.508.0280
*Masjid Omar bin Abdul Aziz*
955 Harbins Rd
Norcross, GA 30084
770.279.8606
masjidomar.org
info@masjidomar.org *Masjid Abdullah*
805 Dickens Rd
Lilburn, GA 30084
770.638.2993
*Masjid Salaam*
1955 Campbellton Rd. SW
Atlanta, GA 30341
404.758.3133
*Masjid Al-Hedaya*
968 Powder Springs St. SE
Marietta, GA 30064
770.795.9391
www.alhedaya.com
alhedaya@alhedaya.com
*Masjid-Us-Salafi's Saalih*
3565 Atlanta Industrial Dr.
Atlanta, GA 30331
404.505.2814
*Masjid Al-Ihsaan*
1585 E. Fayettevill Rd
Riverdale, GA 30296
770.907.3883
*Masjid Ettibaa-Us-Sunnah*
2447 River Rd
Ellenwood, GA 
404.381.6596
*Masjid Al-Madinah*
6014 Goshen Spring Rd.
Norcross, GA 30071
770.242.9991
www.almadinamasjid.org
*Musallah Brookhaven*
404.816.3982
*Masjid Al-Mujtahideen*
1281 McPherson Ave
Atlanta, GA 30317
404.533.5154
*Musallah Marietta*
2003-C Powers Ferry Rd
Marietta, GA 30067
678.213.4266
*Masjid Al-Mumineen*
837 N. Indian Creek Dr.
Clarkston, GA 30021
404.294.4058
*Islamic Community Center of Griffin *
315 N. 3rd Street
Griffin, GA 30223
*Masjid Al-Muminoon*
1127 Hank Aaron Dr,
Altanta, GA 30315
404.586.9562*Muslim Community Center*
288 Lanier Ave.
Fayetteville, GA 
770.719.4447
*Masjid Al-Quran*
1303 Metropolitan Ave
Atlanta, GA 30315
404.256.5913
*West End Community Center*
547 West End Pl.
Atlanta, GA 30310
404.758.7016
*Masjid An-Nur*
6862 Ida St.
Lithonia, GA
770.484.2886*Attaqwa Masjid*
2674 Woodwin Road
Doraville, GA 30360
770.454.8152
770.455.1968
Contact: Mohammad Islam
attaqwa_masjid@yahoo.com
*Masjid Ash-Shura*
3095 Jonesboro Rd.SE
Atlanta, GA 
404.363.1441
*Masjid As-Siddiq*
4055 Anneewakee Road
Douglasville, GA 30135
770.947.3396
MasjidAsSiddiq@gmail.com *Musallah Hamza*
1350 Union Hill Rd
Suite B
Alpharetta, GA 30004
*Jamia Zainab*
3455 Green View Drive
Lawrenceville, GA 30044
404.993.3400


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonder where I can get a gallon of pigs blood?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2007)

dixie said:


> I wonder where I can get a gallon of pigs blood?


 
Why do you only want a gallon.

I think a new form of ordinance is in order.

Paint ball guns issued to all of our armed forces. Instead of paint in the balls it would be pigs blood.

What do you think.??


----------



## dixie (Jan 31, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Why do you only want a gallon.
> 
> I think a new form of ordinance is in order.
> 
> ...



sounds great as long as the paint balls are on the end of 30 and .50 cals.!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 31, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Good stuff Hawkeye,
> 
> I only wish you would contribute to my thread, "The Sleeping Masses"
> 
> ...




On which forum, religion ?


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 1, 2007)

Hawkeye said:


> On which forum, religion ?


 

Here you go...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=97266&highlight=sleeping+masses


----------



## Xzuatl (Feb 1, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Whats the matter Xzuatl??
> You didn't believe my warning in my thread???
> Your disbelief is just what the Muslim extremist are counting on in the American attitude. Just before they cut your head off.


Nothing the matter Scoot, just getting back on the net. Now if what Hawkeye has posted is accurate, and I will take time to check, then I will agree that the Koran, and its religion Islam, is a violent religion of intollerance.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 1, 2007)

Xzuatl said:


> Nothing the matter Scoot, just getting back on the net. Now if what Hawkeye has posted is accurate, and I will take time to check, then I will agree that the Koran, and its religion Islam, is a violent religion of intollerance.


 
good luck proving anything that Hawkeye posts as anything but accurate.

I have heard Muslim leaders profess that the Quran is a peaceful book and espouses non of the hatred that the radical fundamentalist espouse. They claim that those folks are following teachings of Muhammed that aren't in the Quran.

Obviously, they are counting on the average American being to lazy, ignorant or complacent to do their homework to disprove this propaganda.


----------



## dixie (Feb 1, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> good luck proving anything that Hawkeye posts as anything but accurate.
> 
> I have heard Muslim leaders profess that the Quran is a peaceful book and espouses non of the hatred that the radical fundamentalist espouse. They claim that those folks are following teachings of Muhammed that aren't in the Quran.
> 
> Obviously, they are counting on the average American being to lazy, ignorant or complacent to do their homework to disprove this propaganda.



In their minds it would be all true scoot, to them, we, as infidels, are not even subhuman and it's OK to lie, cheat and kill us, it's a religion of peace, supposedly. of Muslim to Muslim love and respect. I wish I could think of of a example, but I can't think of a form of life that I don't have any respect for at all as to the way they see a infidel


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2007)

*Good info here...*

I'm sending this thread to my entire email list...


----------



## toddboucher (Feb 2, 2007)

ok here we go

and with out going into too much detail.
What Do Muslims believe ?

Muslims believe Abraham was neither a Jew or a Christian but a Muslim.  

Muslims use four books:
ï‚· Qur'an (koran)-
ï‚· Hadith –Canonical traditions
ï‚· Ijma—Community consensus
ï‚· Qiyas—analogy

The first two are the most important- Muslims hold the Qur'an to be the Word of God.

ï‚· In the Qur'an, the word used for God is Allah.
ï‚· The Qur'an never Calls God Father.


ï‚· people of prominent are Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, and Jesus and last but not least Muhammad.


ï‚· The Qur'an calls Jesus the son of the virgin Mary, the only woman mentioned by name in the qur'an.


ï‚· Jesus is sinless, a servant and a prophet, the Messiah, the word of God, and the Spirit of God but he is never more then human.


ï‚· Jesus is not the Son of God, nor did he die on the cross or rose again on the third day.


ï‚· The Qur'an teaches that God saved Jesus before he went to the cross and raised him to heaven.


ï‚· Tradition reports teach- that Jesus will return in the last days marry, die, and be buried and wait the resurrection.


ï‚· Jesus is a guide not a redeemer.


ï‚· Muhammad is the final messenger, a good example to look onto Allah, He is always just a man, but belief in him is a fundamental confession of Islam.


ï‚· Some Muslims add he is the greatest of all prophets.


ï‚· The Qur'an states Muhammad received the Qur'an, Moses the Torah, David the psalms and Jesus the Gospel.


ï‚· Muslims acknowledge all Scripture to be the word of God, but they often assume that previous scriptures have been corrupted and are no longer trustworthy. 


ï‚· The qur'an alone is for all people.

Now for your question

Qur'an 9:5  " But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the Pagans wherever ye find them, and seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war); but if they repent, and establish regular prayers and pay Zakat, then open the way for them: for Allah is Oft- forgiving, Most Merciful. 

all non muslims are pagans
3:151 "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority: their abode will be the Fire: And evil is the home of the wrong-doers! 

9:29  "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued. 


worldly muslims might not believe this but the ones who hold to the word of their faith do. This is why we are at war and we better win or it will keep coming back.


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2007)

Todd, I'd like to suggest to folks to just do a search for allah and then JEHOVAH  it'll clear a lot up


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 2, 2007)

toddboucher said:


> ok here we go
> 
> and with out going into too much detail.
> What Do Muslims believe ?
> ...



Good stuff Todd. 
You know this is really simple.
Jesus said:  
 Luke 11:23   "He that is not with me is against me and he that does not gathereth with me scattereth."
If Jehovah God is not the center of your worship and his son Jesus recognised as the one and only Savior of mankind then the religion/ faith can only be controlled by one other spiritual entity. The prince of this world!

So is there any surprise that Muslims hate Christians?
Our local bible scholars can help me out. Isn't the foundation for the beginning of the strife between Muslims and Christians found in Genesis?
When Hagar the maid servant is sent away from Abraham with her son, because Sarah doesn't want Hagar's son to have any inheretance.
If that's incorrect someone can set me straight.
Teacher


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2007)

Todd's post #40 is more proof that the Judeo-Christian faith is NOT a 'sister' faith to Islam.


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Todd's post #40 is more proof that the Judeo-Christian faith is NOT a 'sister' faith to Islam.



Yep seems a lot of folks think when a muslem says god, he means the same God that Christains do.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2007)

dixie said:


> Yep seems a lot of folks think when a muslem says god, he means the same God that Christains do.



The bible makes it clear that only Jesus Christ fulfills over 300 verses about his birth, life, mission & death so that we can know beyond a shadow of a doubt who the saviour of the world is.

Who prophesized the 'coming of Mohammed'??


No one.


And what about the 'laws of God'?...

The Quran says that Allah is not limited by anything nor anyone, even including the 'putting off' of the instruction out of that same 'holy book' the Koran, as taught there about Muhammed's adopted son's wife...  
Muhammed wanted her for _his _wife, his son refused...  Muhammed has a convenient 'revelation' that his son must divorce his own wife so that the 'prophet' could have her. So his son, not willing to be disobiedent to Allah, did as he was told.  (Quran 33:37 !!)

The bible clearly prohibits marrying a son's wife. The Quran violates this prohibition by giving Muhammed permission to have illicit sexual relations with a "Close Relative." 
Lev.18:15   "Do not have sexual relations with your daughter-in-law. She is your son's wife; do not have relations with her."  


Islam... A great religion!!  ...  no wonder so many convert.  You can make up the rules as you go...  even if they contradict Quran 'holy' law!


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep, the quran is totally opposite of God's word, it would seem the quran was written  or inspired by something totally opposite of God. That's a short list


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2007)

*The differences...*

The difference in the Quran and the bible when it comes to God is that the Lord is limited by His written word.  One way I mean that is...  He will not make a conevant with you and break it for any reason, save that what YOU do to destroy it.

Didn't John Hagee have a series on "7 things God _cannot _do"??  

From a yahoo search, here's one well written list...

1. God cannot change or be changed (Mal. 3:6: James 1:17). His Being is immutable. His purposes are unalterable. The objects of his love and the measure of his love for them are always the same.


2. God cannot lie (***.1:2. This places no limitation upon the Almighty. It is simply the necessity of his character. lf God has said anything, promised anything, or threatened anything, you can bank on it. God cannot lie. And Paul tells us plainly that God promised eternal life to some people before the world was made.


3. God cannot save a sinner without a suitable sacrifice (Heb. 9:22). He cannot forgive sin without blood atonement. And atonement cannot be made without a suitable sacrifice. The only suitable sacrifice is one who is himself altogether innocent. a man of our nature. and a man of infinite merit who is himself God (John 1:14.


4. God cannot take anyone to heaven who is not perfectly righteous in his sight (Mstt. 5:20; Heb 12.14.)  He is of purer eyes than to behold iniquity. "It must be perfect to be accepted. "The holy God requires perfect holiness. Christ is our righteousness, holiness, and sanctification (Rom, 5:19). We are complete in him (Col. 1:12; 2:10.

5. God cannot send anyone to hades for whom Christ suffered and died at Calvary (Isa. 53:11; Rom. 8:33-34). "Payment God cannot twice demand, First at my bleeding Surety's hand, And then again at mine!"his wisdom. love, goodness, and justice will not allow it!


6. God cannot save a sinner apart from the preaching of the gospel. He cannot because he will not (I Cor. 1:21-24; James 1.18: II Pet. 1:23-25) I hear men say. "God can save men with the use of means, without the use of means. or in spite of the means used. He is sovereign. He can do whatever he will." God is sovereign.  
But God cannot lie. He cannot do that which is contrary to his Word. He cannot do that which he has said he will not do. Neither can he fail to do what he has said he will do.  And God has said that the gospel of Christ is his ordained means of communicating saving grace to dead sinners. God will not save anyone apart from the preaching of the gospel (Rom. 1:15-17; 10:17). _Neither will he save anyone by the preaching of a false gospel !!(Gal. 1 6-8.)_

7. God cannot fail to save any sinner who trusts the Lord Jesus Christ, his dear Son (John 3 16, 36) God, who cannot lie, has promised eternal life to every believer. Faith in Christ is the fruit of election, redemption, and regeneration. And faith in Christ is the evidence of election, redemption. and regeneration. (So... you who are undecided over the plan of the Almighty... Will you now believe? Will you trust the Son of God?)




When the Quran says that "God can do whatever He pleases" it seems like that is a _good thing_, doesn't it?



Until you realize you have no heavenly security with such a "God" !!!


----------



## toddboucher (Feb 2, 2007)

you can do a search, some former muslim has a book where he proves Allah is not God. Like ya said its real simple if we go by what eack said in there word.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 2, 2007)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Good stuff Todd.
> You know this is really simple.
> Jesus said:
> Luke 11:23   "He that is not with me is against me and he that does not gathereth with me scattereth."
> ...



I think you are correct Teach.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 2, 2007)

1 John 4:2-3
“This is how you can know the Spirit of God: every spirit that acknowledges Yeshua the Messiah came in the flesh be longs to God, and every spirit that does not acknowledge Yeshua does not belong to God. This is the spirit of the antichrist that, as you heard, is to come, but in fact is already in the world.”


----------

